# Upgraded 2012 Felt F85



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

So, I have fallen in love with this sport and recently ordered a carbon 2012 Trek Madone. As a result, I am selling my upgraded 2012 Felt F85. An ad should be in the classified section momentarily. But the just of it is:

I only bought this bike this fall and probably only has about 300 miles on it. I fell in love with the sport and my wife has given me the green light to upgrade to a carbon frame. This is a red size 54 cm Felt F series. It is as light as some carbon bikes!! It's a great ride and in great condition and only has normal signs of wear for the limited miles put in on it. Upgrades include a Selle Italia Gelflow Max seat with padding and a cutout for added comfort and Look Keo Classic pedals. You can have the stock Felt saddle as well and I will also throw in a Cateye Strada bike computer since I recently got a Garmin. I am looking for $800.00 or best offer. 

Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## cnw20 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm surprised nobody responded yet - definitely a great bike. I have been watching a 2009 on eBay that is ending today at:

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

I am very interested in your bike though...............


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I used to own a 2007 F85. I loved that bike. Done more century rides on that than any other bike I've owned. It is a great bike. You won't be disappointed. To CNW20, the '09 was the last year the F85 came with 105 shifters. Isn't that the white with orange decal color scheme??


----------



## g2x222 (Dec 31, 2011)

Very interested. Do you still have it?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes I do. Feel free to make me an offer.


----------



## g2x222 (Dec 31, 2011)

I just created an account so I can't PM yet. My email address is g 2 x 2 2 2 @ gmail . com. Shoot me an email so I have your address and I'll reply with an offer!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

*Response*

I sent you an email g2


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

This bike has been sold. I also decided to go with another Felt instead of the Trek (cancelled the order of the 2012 5.9, ordering a 2012 FC instead). FYI...I was basically able to upgrade all of my components via ebay (90% of it new) for the price difference and the bike I am building will actually end up being a better bike all things considered. IMO, Felt offers the most bike at the best price point.


----------

